# Beverly Hills Cop



## Niklasx (25. April 2011)

Die letzten Tage kam abends immer Beverly Hills Cop. Endgeil
Wie findet ihr die Filme? Und Eddie Murphy? Ich liebe die Filme einfach, auch wenn ich sie schon zig mal gesehen habe.


----------



## Alux (25. April 2011)

Die sind immer wieder lustig und ich finds genial wen Eddie Murphy immer so schnell rumplappert^^.


----------



## Kamsi (25. April 2011)

Eddie Murphy hatte seine grösste phase in 80iger bis ende 90iger aber als er dann mit disney anfingt und familien filme machte fand ich gings bergab mit ihm


----------



## Sam_Fischer (25. April 2011)

Niklasx schrieb:


> Die letzten Tage kam abends immer Beverly Hills Cop. Endgeil
> Wie findet ihr die Filme? Und Eddie Murphy? Ich liebe die Filme einfach, auch wenn ich sie schon zig mal gesehen habe.


Willst du mir sagen das du BHC noch nie gesehen hast? Oo

EDIT: Und ja wie der Film ist Spitze was sonst, Ich schalte den Alarm an der Tür auch mit Kaugummi Papier aus. Das war aber glaub ich im 2ten Teil.


----------



## Schrottinator (25. April 2011)

Jupp, im zweiten.

Das Traurige an der Sache mit Eddy Murphy ist, dass er das Zeug, dass er heutzutage macht anscheinend schon früher gemacht hätte, wenn er die Möglichkeiten gehabt hätte. Letztes Wochenende war aber schon so ein Eddy Murphy Wochenende. Das goldene Kind, der Prinz von Zamunda, Beverly Hills Cop 1-3, ... . Man sah schon recht viel von ihm. Zum Glück nicht sowas wie Norbit (heißt der so?).


----------



## Tikume (26. April 2011)

Mit Nostalgie ok, ohne Nostalgie eher mies. 
Wenn dann lieber Bowfingers große Nummer.

Aber Nostalgie kann sehr viel wett machen


----------



## Konov (26. April 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Mit Nostalgie ok, ohne Nostalgie eher mies.
> Wenn dann lieber Bowfingers große Nummer.
> 
> Aber Nostalgie kann sehr viel wett machen



Aber die Nostalgie ist doch eben der Film.
So wie auch Pulp Fiction, MacGyver oder KnightRider Nostalgie ist.

Wirklich cool sind die Sendungen heute nicht mehr - nur noch deshalb, weil sie eben diesen nostalgischen Touch haben und das macht sie wiederum auf ihre Art besonders "cool", unbeschwert oder einfach "anders".

Klar du hast Recht, Nostalgie macht in dem Fall so ziemlich alles wett, aber es geht auch gar nicht ohne. Solche Filme sind eben Nostalgie pur, der eine mehr der andere weniger.
Was ich sagen will, ist, dass "ohne Nostalgie" natürlich nicht zur Debatte steht, weil die Filme für damalige Verhältnisse eben gut waren. Heute wären sie es natürlich nicht mehr, wenn man sie mit aktuellen Filmen vergleicht.


----------



## Tikume (26. April 2011)

Genau das meine ich ja.
Ich gucke mir auch Filme an die man objektiv heutzutage eigentlich nur als mies bezeichnen kann. 
Aber sie wecken halt Erinnerungen. Wie man sie damals fand. Wie es war. Was man empfand.


----------



## Dracun (27. April 2011)

Konov schrieb:


> Pulp Fiction, MacGyver




HEy die 2 sind auch ohne Nostalgie Bonus gut  Besonders der MacGyver ... wer kriegt es sonst bitte hin ein Atomkraftwerk mit nem Schweizertaschenmaesser und ner Kugelschreiber Mine zu reparieren ... niemadn .. genau .. ALSO MacGyver ist cool .. war der Held meiner Jugend  *snief*


----------



## Wolfmania (27. April 2011)

hm Pulp Fiction ist noch was anderes, das wird immer cool sein auch für jemanden der es jetzt zum 1.Mal guckt und diese Art mag. Beverly Hills Cop hab ich schon soo oft gesehen - aber stimmt immer wieder nett "Oh toller Streifenwagen - kann ich hier mit meiner Schrankwand einziehen ?" oder "Ich bin von der internaitonalen Rap-Föderation - sag mal Hey Baybe hey Baybe ho !"- ich habs auch mal auf englisch gesehen aber da hat er eine ganz andere Stimme, viel tiefer und ungewohnt für uns.


----------



## Kyrador (5. Mai 2011)

Tikume schrieb:


> Aber sie wecken halt Erinnerungen. Wie man sie damals fand. Wie es war. Was man empfand.



Schlimm wirds, wenn man als 27jähriger "Knockin' on heavens door" guckt und dann sagt "Gott, ist der Film alt, die zahlen ja noch mit DM." 
Aber der Film ist einfach geil, egal wie alt er ist


----------

